# Belleayre Mtn N.Y   4-17-04



## loafer89 (Apr 21, 2004)

I took a day trip up to Belleayre last saturday April 17th to try out new ski's that I bought at the Sugarloaf ski shop in Kingfield over Easter Weekend. The weather was quite warm at about 75F by noon time. The snow was wet and heavy with the warm temps, but the bases held up pretty well on most trails. They were reporting 26 open trails at the start of the day but the snow was melting fast especially on south facing areas of trails. Onteroa had nice moguls, but the aproach to the headwall was melted away, so you had to ski across about 10' of mud to reach the snow. Yahoo also had good snow, but was getting thin by the hour. Dot Nebel, Wanatuska and Belleayre Run all had top to bottom coverage with groomed conditions.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 21, 2004)

I am trying to upload images from Belleayre, but I keep getting this message:
Upload error, unable to add images to this folder

Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2004)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am trying to upload images from Belleayre, but I keep getting this message:
> Upload error, unable to add images to this folder
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated


Hmm. Not sure. I notice you made a whole bunch of sub-albums. I've deleted all but the one here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Click on that and select *add photos* from the *<< admin options >>* menu. Browse to the images on your local PC and selct *Upload Now*. The Gallery is a little tricky to use until you've done it a few times. Just be sure you're trying to upload to the proper sub-album and not a "container" album (e.g. Skiing, Hiking, Flags). You need to have created it in order to have permissions to modify it. Let me know if you still have problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 22, 2004)

*Glad you had fun...*

Glad you enjoyed the last weekend at Belleayre for this season. I'd have been working but I was busy in Colorado. 

Hope you come back next season. Lots of big plans for next year on the mountain...


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Glad you had fun...*



			
				GadgetRick said:
			
		

> Lots of big plans for next year on the mountain...


Hey Rick - who should I contact at Belleayre to get them on board with the *AlpineZone Ski Area Challenge*?


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 23, 2004)

*Not sure...*

I'm not sure. You might want to call the main number 8200-942-6904 and ask for Joey Strauss. He's the Patrol Director and can surely point you in the right direction. He's there year round so you should be able to catch him there.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 23, 2004)

I am trying to upload the images from Belleayre but I am still getting this same message:

Upload Error

User cannot add to album

??


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2004)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am trying to upload the images from Belleayre but I am still getting this same message:
> 
> Upload Error
> 
> User cannot add to album


There are some weird permissions problems going on. Please try it now.


----------

